# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Benelux >  Where can I apply for a masters program in English in the Netherlands?

## ksyu

HI! I'm planning to apply for a masters in Counseling or Mental Health or any program related to those subjects in the Netherlands but I don't know which good universities offer these in English. Does anyone have any recommendations? Thanks!

----------

